

Some thoughts on the new JOBS Act/Crowdfunding - dmd149

1. It's probably a good time to start businesses that focus on doing due diligence on smaller companies/start-ups raising money. I imagine some sort of standard will prevail in a few years (think S and P ratings for start-ups).<p>2. I have a feeling a good chunk of investments won't be financially motivated, it'll be more like Kickstarter where people want to support companies they actually believe in. If a company is building something that would solve your problem, why not own a piece of it?<p>3. Start-ups will realize that investors aren't for them. I mean, how bad would you feel if you lost someone's grandmother's money? With Angels and VCs, you might feel bad, but they're big boys and can take care of themselves.<p>Care to disagree?
======
legend1984
Where is this or these phantom crowdsourcing websites? Kickstarter is a good
business model.

